# Nach Fehler mit PartMagic und PTEdit falsche Größe



## JohnDoe (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mit Partition Magic 7 zwei Partitionen zusammenlegen wollen. Eine 50GB und eine 25GB.
Da ist der mir mittendrin abgestürzt. Danach war die Partition verschwunden und als PQrT gekennzeichnet. Im Internet habe ich dann gelesen, dass ich mit dem Tol PTEdit die Part. wieder in NTS umwandeln kann. Das ht auch super geklappt und ich kann auf fast alle Daten zugreifen.
Aber die Partition wird im Windows immer noch mit 50GB ausgezeichnet. Im PartMagic und in der Datenträgerverwaltung aber als 75GB. Das Problem ist, dass die 50 GB vol belegt sind, und ich keinen Platz für die Daten habe, um sie irgendwo zu sichern.

Weiß jemand, wie ich die richtige Größe für die Partition angeben kann.

Ich habe auch schon versucht, ScanDisk durchzuführen. Pahse 1 und 2 schließt er auch ab. Bricht aber sofort bei Phase 3 ab. Er gibt keinen bestimmten Fehler zurück und sagt nur, er könne ScanDisk nicht durchführen.
Die Scansoftware von PartMagic bricht auch, weil er zu viele Fehler gefunden hat  Ich kann aber auf fast alle Daten zugreifen und Videos und Bilder sind auch abspielbar.

Hiiiiiiiilfe!


----------

